# Bullet-proof ka24e



## P24ever (Mar 9, 2011)

Okey my Nissan is a 1995 4cyl 5spd with 197,000 miles on it and I take it to some hard core fiel trips (500 miles). it has the famous rattle at start up and there is nothing wrong with it. I love the shit out if it. It uses no oil what so ever, nothing wrong. My question is is there something I should do to it to keep it that way. The rattle at start up is...? I don't know what that is? Is that normal? Never had problems with it. What can I do to keep it running like it is aside from regular tune ups, witch are like my religion always on the milage never skip a beat, all filters oils, fluids and parts.:givebeer:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the chain tensioner works off of oil pressure, so you will get a little rattle at start up, if it continues after start up, its probably time to change the chain/guides etc....


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A little chain rattle after a long sit is normal. If it does it on an everyday basis, it's usually caused by debris (ie sludge) in the tiny oil channel to the chain tensioner. This causes a delay in the oil pressure buildup at the tensioner, causing the chain to "slack" and rattle until the tensioner receives sufficient oil pressure to properly tension the chain by applying for to the "slinger" chain guide. Pre-95, plastic "fixed" guides were used and would break after repeatedly being slapped by the timing chain. In 95, Nissan addressed this by updating the "fixed" guide and bolts with a metal-backed guide. This doesn't really correct the problem, but does make the "fixed" guide stronger and less prone to breaking. To fix the problem, one needs to remove the chain tensioner and oil filter, spray carb or brake cleaner through the oil channel and blow it clear with compressed air (it'll blow out at the oil filter adapter. At this point, since the front of the engine is torn down, it makes sense to replace the tensioner and inspect the chain and guides and replaces, as necessary.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey p24. Yeah...the trucks are pretty much bullet proof.

Some folks suggest a high quality oil filter with a better drainback valve. The Nissan filter has been recommended. I use a Wix filter. 

The infamous KA24 rattle seems to be viewed differently; depending on who you talk to. Some folks live with it...so long as it goes away after 2-3 seconds. Other guys seem to wanna' do a timing chain job as soon as you hear the rattle. I've read posts by more than one Hardbody owner that they've done the timing chain job and the rattle comes back in a matter of months.

By the way...welcome to the site!

Cheers!


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, my 1996 makes the same rattle on startup at 175k miles as it did at 22k miles.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Actual my 86.5 HB use to rattle after it cold started and I really believe it's rod related.....being that all that OEM sh!t is stretch bolt crap @ 272,000 miles my #2 rod bolts loosened enough to turn a rod bearing which resulted in me rebuilding the engine and using ARP and RACEWARE hardware through out! ARP rod bolts, Nismo 280Zx Turbo Main bolts, Raceware headstuds, etc....I have 348,000 now on that engine and I truly believe that noise is in direct relation to those sorry ass rod stretch bolts.....I've never heard any rattling ever again (after the rebuild) and it did this since I had the truck with 40,000 on it!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

It could be your weak ass timing chain design too.....the original HB had the L-series bulletproof double roller chain design with rubber covered metal guides.....instead of this less friction/weight based single roller design


----------

